# abandoned kitten!!!!



## Chaarlie (Jun 18, 2015)

I have an abandoned, two week old kitten! Can anyone help? I'm not sure what to do.....What should I feed it? Can it go all night without being fed?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You should feed him warm goats milk or kitten formula. At two weeks you should e able to teach him to eat from a saucer. Gently dip his nose in the milk a couple times and see if he gets it. After eating you will need to clean him just like a mama cat would, using a moist cotton ball. 
He should also be able to eat thinned kitten food from a can. You should always leave food and milk for him once you have taught him to eat and drink. Clean him 3 or 4 times a day or as needed.


----------



## Chaarlie (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't have kitten formula or goats milk, should I use something I have, coconut milk, almond milk or rice milk or should I go get one of those items?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to get the right kind of milk. Those other milks would be awful for the kitten.


----------



## Chaarlie (Jun 18, 2015)

Alright. Thank you! It also has fleas, do you know if there's such a thing as flea medication or shampoo for a kitten this young?


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I agree with Karen. You need something with animal proteins. Whole cow milk would be better than the plant-based options, but you should probably get kitten formula or goat milk if those are options for you.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

If you do a google search for 'how to tell how old a kitten is' you will get several articles that explain how to determine your kitten's age. You need to be pretty sure of how old the kitten is because a 2 week old will need a completely different level of care than a 4 week old. 

4 week old kitten can be wean (don't have to mess with milk). They will need a wet kitten food or a wet cat food that if formulated for all life stages. It will say on the can wether it's all life stages or for maintenance (don't use as it doesn't have enough fat for a growing kitten). At this age they can pee and poop on their own.

Under 4 weeks, the kitten will need kitten milk. You can get it at Walmart or most livestock stores. After you feed the kitten, you must gently rub the kitten's genitals to stimulate urination and defecation. The kitten will died if you don't. 

That's the gist of it. You can find better step by step instructions by googling 'orphan kitten care'.

The best way to get rid of the fleas, it to give the kitten a bath using dawn dish soap. Just google 'bathing a kitten with fleas' for step by step instructions.

Good luck and thanks for rescuing that baby!


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Any pictures??


----------



## Jasmar (Mar 28, 2015)

I've raised six newborn kittens, from two separate litters, over the years, and the advice here is excellent. 

For fleas, the only thing I can think of that would be safe is food grade diatomaceous earth. It is important to get those fleas under control ASAP, because young kittens can die quickly from anemia when there are a lot of fleas. You can also bathe him/her in warm (not hot) water to get the worst of hyphen by hand.


----------



## Chaarlie (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for all the good advice! It's been a big help! I have not figured out how to put pictures on here yet, sorry!


----------



## Chaarlie (Jun 18, 2015)

Thank you! "Elmer" is doing good! ( He's the color of Elmers wood glue  ) He's still eating from an eye dropper but I am hoping he will graduate to a real kitten nursing bottle soon! He can barely fit his mouth around the one I bought but there was only one size.:GAAH:


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

That's great news. Your kitty sounds beautiful.


----------

